# Yeast for a Hangover Free Beer...........



## Cervantes (19/3/15)

Talking more about wine yeast, but this looks interesting...............

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/11479490/Hangover-proof-wine-is-finally-here.html


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/3/15)

Now they just need to alter the gene to remove the need for temperature control and sanitation!


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/15)

*while at the same time reducing the toxic byproducts that cause hangovers *

Congeners aside, that would be methanol. So we're still reaching for a Berocca / aspro cocktail the morning after the night before. 
I dunno about all that gene fettling and trying to circumvent the fact that to much drink = sick . Sounds like the alcoholic equivalent of an E cigarette.


----------

